# Nouvelle version Apple TV



## GilbertC (24 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour

J'ai mis à jour mon apple TV 2010 ce matin et cela bug :

Pendant la lecture d'une musique :

Perte du partage à domicile (message m'indiquant qu'il faut l'activer)
ou retour à l'écran d'accueil avec dans les deux cas arrêt de la diffusion musicale.

Suis je le seul ??

Cordialement


----------



## Yoco (26 Novembre 2010)

As-tu essayé de reboot l'apple TV (en débranchant la prise électrique et en rebranchant ensuite) ? J'ai eu un problème similaire et après avoir reboot le problème était réglé.


----------

